# Bad Luck - A few storm shots



## Bad Luck

One from a friends account he asked me to cover for him.


----------



## Bad Luck

Hard to tell in this one but there's about 17 inches on the ground. Just broke through on the first pass here....


----------



## Stuffdeer

Almost looks like your stuck in the first pic. GREAT PICS nonetheless.


----------



## cet

Those 1500's work pretty well. I like that first picture. Nice clear sky and bright out. Those are the nights I like plowing.


----------



## Stik208

Did you ever get your fender shifting straightened out????? Everyone wants to know.


----------



## Bad Luck

The first pic I had just broken into the lot through the almost window high drift. I backed up a little and hopped out. I did get stuck once in the lot in the second pic, I had to get a tug from a friend that was helping me. :realmad: 

Stik - No one could find anything. I stopped by a local Fisher dealer who happend to have a 2500 HD with an 8.6 Western on it. He let me check it out to see if it did the same thing....it did to a degree, not as much as my truck but they still moved non-the-less. So, I said screw it. It's a truck, if I have a problem down the road I fix it or sell it.


----------



## Zack1978

Hey that's Wayne Lin/Merc, I guess your from the Wayne area? Good luck today! I will be out there playing with my Toyota!


Zack


----------



## The Snow Pros

Bad Luck said:


> Hard to tell in this one but there's about 17 inches on the ground. Just broke through on the first pass here....


17".... You must have had your wife measure it, cuz that isn't 17".


----------



## Zack1978

The Snow Pros said:


> 17".... You must have had your wife measure it, cuz that isn't 17".


Well I live in NJ, and that was at least 17", if not more!

Zack


----------



## Edgewater

Can you describe what you mean by fender shift

Adam


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did you wait until it was done snowing to start to plow? I would have been out there 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Proficient

Man..Look at that Snow!


----------



## DuallySnoPusher

*Not Fair*

Man i wish that we got snow like that here!!!! I would love to blast through that.

LUCKY


----------



## Proficient

We need a Good Snow Storm this year!!


----------



## firelwn82

We need 7 good snow storms. Just to make up for the last 2 yrs of crap. Doesn't look to promising though.  :crying: What happened to the good snows that I grew up with?


----------



## Proficient

firelwn82 said:


> We need 7 good snow storms. Just to make up for the last 2 yrs of crap. Doesn't look to promising though.  :crying: What happened to the good snows that I grew up with?[/QUOTE}
> 
> Yeah it doesnt look to good! I was just thinking about the Snow Storm of "78"


----------



## DaySpring Services

You guys need seasonal contracts!! Some year's you can make out like a bandit!!


----------



## firelwn82

I have been a sub for the last 4 yrs. Didn't have my own equiptment. This is my first year with a plow and truck of my own. So I'm just starting out with my own accounts this year.


----------



## Proficient

RidehardNY said:


> You guys need seasonal contracts!! Some year's you can make out like a bandit!!


True... I like to Bill them as I do them! Just seems fair that way


----------



## EIB

Proficient said:


> True... I like to Bill them as I do them! Just seems fair that way


So you want to go out get 50 grand worth of equipment or more. Have thousands of dollars in insurance. Spend time giving quotes. Then on the wim of mother nature hope it snows? Not me I like a return on my investment.

I look at my business like an insurance company. I get paid to be there when they need me. Also the customer knows the payment they have to make each month for plowing. I give all my customers the option seasonal or per push 90% of them take the seasonal. Over the years it averages out. Some years are better for me, others for them.


----------



## Proficient

EIB said:


> So you want to go out get 50 grand worth of equipment or more. Have thousands of dollars in insurance. Spend time giving quotes. Then on the wim of mother nature hope it snows? Not me I like a return on my investment.
> 
> I look at my business like an insurance company. I get paid to be there when they need me. Also the customer knows the payment they have to make each month for plowing. I give all my customers the option seasonal or per push 90% of them take the seasonal. Over the years it averages out. Some years are better for me, others for them.


Ehhh.. I just like to bill them as I do them, but to each there own! I just think it is fair for both parties. I mean, I just picked up an apartment complex and they insisted on paying for the season, so yeah I will accomodate them. but generally I bill as I do..I mean it could work the other way I could bill for the season and it snows so much I lose money.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

*we need snow !!!!*

Tuscarawas county Ohio- no snow, but maybe some by the end of the week - work full time , but trade shifts to work 4p to 4a - have the cleanest lots in town !!!- deer gun season this week , front to come in late wednesday, early thursday - bill my customers per snow removal , lots quoted acording to size ( I like the "mom and pops"- pizza shops, beauty shops, convient marts, etc- in quick , out quick, cash on the barrelhead !!!) don't like gas stations that stay open 24 hrs !!! ( some joker always HAS to pull in front of you , with a full blade, right in the middle of the lot ... need a dash mounted death ray, or machine gun, LOL !!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## Rcgm

Hey Bad luck.Thats a 1500?Looks like a 2500.I am not doubting you it looks like 17 inches to me.If thats a 1500 that should take care of all the posts saying you can't plow with a 1500.GRRRR :realmad: 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Antnee77

That is most definitely a 1500 Silverado.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EIB;323940 said:


> So you want to go out get 50 grand worth of equipment or more. Have thousands of dollars in insurance. Spend time giving quotes. Then on the wim of mother nature hope it snows? Not me I like a return on my investment.
> 
> *I look at my business like an insurance company. I get paid to be there when they need me. Also the customer knows the payment they have to make each month for plowing. I give all my customers the option seasonal or per push 90% of them take the seasonal. Over the years it averages out. Some years are better for me, others for them*.


That's EXACTLY how I sell it.

I always wonder what people are thinking when every yeah they're looking for a new contractor, since the guy they had last year quit plowing.

I come in, tell them it's on a flat rate, because I've got to sit on my butt whether it snows or not, I don't have another job, yet they won't pay the flat fee.


----------

